# Puppy licked freezer door glide-something I never would have thought of



## Blue22 (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm sick to my stomach-we have a french door refridgerator that has the freezers on the bottom. Brandy was standing with me and decided she needed to lick the metal glide which is just as cold as the freezer (-34F). She didn't cry out but I had seen her tongue and she did a quick twist that made me realize what she had done. She wouldn't let me look for a while and when I finally got her mouth open her tongue has a strip of skin missing:shocked: Which I found on the glider of the freezer(frozen white-gross) and had to clean off (sick to my stomach). At first she was confused and clearly unsure of what happened but now she is acting fine now and ruff-housing with Skye-munching on his neck and all!!

But this is something I never gave any thought to-I am extremely aware and paranoid about the oven and stove but never gave any thought to the freezer...as a matter of fact I never even noticed the glides being metal or giving thought to "The Christmas Story" effect. Just something to keep in mind for those who have these freezer types and pups.

Anyone experience anything like this before? I'm assuming I just let her heal naturally as there is nothing for humans so I'm assuming the same for animals.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

*Oh, NO! *

It does seem like it bothered you a lot more than her, though.


----------



## Blue22 (Jan 22, 2012)

Jo_in_TX said:


> *Oh, NO! *
> 
> It does seem like it bothered you a lot more than her, though.


 
LOL!!! So true!!!!


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Rename her Lloyd.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Flick is a good name for a girl


----------



## Blue22 (Jan 22, 2012)

Dainerra said:


> A Christmas Story - Tongue Stuck to Pole - YouTube
> 
> Flick is a good name for a girl


 
Thanks for the laughs!! And I DO like the name Flick!!!! She's forgotten all about it already!!


----------

